# Dialling in Sweetshop



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I dialled in some Square Mile Sweetshop yesterday and while it's delicious I'm interested in other people's recipes.

I saw your recipe @MildredM & I see you were extracting at a 1-1.5 ratio @Stanic could you let me know what sort of time you pulled that in?

Do you just cut the shot a bit sooner or do you grind a bit tighter to slow it a bit?

(and apologies for being cheeky and @ing you!)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The last bag of SS needed a slightly tighter grind to slow it down, I seem to recall. It was yummy!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Be happy with delicious.

You brew ratio wil reflect your preferences for strength.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Jon_Foster said:


> I dialled in some Square Mile Sweetshop yesterday and while it's delicious I'm interested in other people's recipes.
> 
> I saw your recipe @MildredM & I see you were extracting at a 1-1.5 ratio @Stanic could you let me know what sort of time you pulled that in?
> 
> ...


The thing is that with the Portaspresso I'm no longer paying much attention to the extraction time, once I get a nice slow "mouse tail" flow I'm only looking at the scales. My favourite dose is 20g in and 33g out


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Stanic said:


> The thing is that with the Portaspresso I'm no longer paying much attention to the extraction time, once I get a nice slow "mouse tail" flow I'm only looking at the scales. My favourite dose is 20g in and 33g out


I like the sound of that ratio, having just received scales to weigh out, my coffee strength at the moment is not as strong as I'd like, that said I'm also trying to fine tune my grind.

Both to suit my espresso and DL's Cappuccino in one go.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm using a 15g basket, dosing 15.2g and ending up with 33g over something like 40s

It usually ends up as a flat white.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I'm using a 15g basket, dosing 15.2g and ending up with 33g over something like 40s
> 
> It usually ends up as a flat white.


I'm 18g in 18g basket, getting out 36g in 30 seconds. And mine usually do too!



Mrboots2u said:


> Be happy with delicious.
> 
> You brew ratio wil reflect your preferences for strength.


Happy? Never









You're not wrong though!



Stanic said:


> The thing is that with the Portaspresso I'm no longer paying much attention to the extraction time, once I get a nice slow "mouse tail" flow I'm only looking at the scales. My favourite dose is 20g in and 33g out


Sorry yes, I think I remember you saying that before re timing, I'll try a shorter one as an espresso tomorrow


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

It's a bit late to try now, but I think I see the error of my ways (Bear in mind just got the small scales not yet used), I have 20g in a 20g basket - roughly 20 seconds - Now here's the classic mistake - I'm bloomin well sharing this between two - Note to self, employ scales tomorrow and get the first brew, unless My DL is the guinea pig and I have the second brew - me'thinks.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

xpresso said:


> It's a bit late to try now, but I think I see the error of my ways (Bear in mind just got the small scales not yet used), I have 20g in a 20g basket - roughly 20 seconds - Now here's the classic mistake - I'm bloomin well sharing this between two - Note to self, employ scales tomorrow and get the first brew, unless My DL is the guinea pig and I have the second brew - me'thinks.
> 
> Jon.


Ian's my guinea pig, so to speak! Second dibs for me every time


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Ian's my guinea pig, so to speak! Second dibs for me every time


Gosh - Browse the forum all evening and think you've gleaned something and then Wham you get a hopefully great snippet that fills a few voids, I'll not sleep tonight in anticipation.







:waiting:







and waiting.

Jon.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Sorry I couldn't react much, busy evening at work, I was serving in the restaurant for the first time







turns out the tips can be pretty good, I've nearly evened out the hourly today









As for the total time when making espresso at home it is roughly 10 seconds preinfusion and then perhaps another 30-35 seconds to get the 33 grams. Long extractions like these seem to work fine with lighter roasts, I avoid overextraction by adjusting the grind and water temperature. After some practice with various beans it became really easy to fine tune. I like those thick, syrupy espressos


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Sorry I couldn't react much, busy evening at work, I was serving in the restaurant for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new job & good news about the tips! Sweet!

I like them like that too, mine are pretty decent but I think I'm probably a bit limited by my gear.. Can't wait to get my Niche...


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

Bumping this old thread. Have got some of the latest batch of Sweetshop and am not sure on dialing it in. I was wondering if anyone could share their preferred recipe. Cheers.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Start at 1:2 and taste


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Planter said:


> There is dark then there is DARK


 They were dark and are very dark ........



Mrboots2u said:


> Never...?


 That's where you are wrong, roasted not to within an inch of their lives but to give the ultimate in depth an all round flavour ..... I await your contradictory response.



Mrboots2u said:


> Start at 1:2 and taste


 A lot more guidance than I received, never ?.. clearly a fan of mediocre 'Notes' ?.

Jon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

xpresso said:


> They were dark and are very dark ........
> 
> That's where you are wrong, roasted not to within an inch of their lives but to give the ultimate in depth an all round flavour ..... I await your contradictory response.
> 
> ...


 I don't drink beans that dark and sticky as a rule ,so wouldnt have any advice on how to dial em in , just being honest.

And yes i have tried em along time ago.

What are mediocre notes ....


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> I don't drink beans that dark and sticky as a rule ,so wouldnt have any advice on how to dial em in , just being honest.
> 
> And yes i have tried em along time ago.
> 
> What are mediocre notes ....


 Middle of the road ?.

Jon.


----------



## Petre (Dec 20, 2021)

I recently tried this blend and got mixed results. I don't have exposure to a lot types of beans but this one seems lighter roasted than my usuals. I am able to get very, very flavoured and sweet coffee but it has very thin body. It feels water thin compared Red Brick for example.

95 celsius, 19g in, 38g out, 27sec flavoured and sweet but extremely thin

Then tried lower the dose and slightly finer grind:

17g in, 34g out, 27 sec. got same same intense flavours and sweetness, slightly improved thickness but not good enough.

Further decreasing the dose and slightly finer grind:

16g in 32 out, 27 sec, got same body as previous but this time felt a bit overextracted (some bitterness especially in aftertaste)

Did you try this coffee recently and have some winner recipes?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Petre said:


> I recently tried this blend and got mixed results. I don't have exposure to a lot types of beans but this one seems lighter roasted than my usuals. I am able to get very, very flavoured and sweet coffee but it has very thin body. It feels water thin compared Red Brick for example.
> 
> 95 celsius, 19g in, 38g out, 27sec flavoured and sweet but extremely thin
> 
> ...


 Yes it's a fruit forward blend , it has been in the past lighter roasted , this along with orogins will produce a lighter perhaps less body shot. I'd be pulling it at 1:2 to 1:3


----------



## Petre (Dec 20, 2021)

yep, pulling a 1:2.5(17g in, 41g out, 26 sec, temp 93 this time) seems to improve things. while still a lighter body than my average, the shot is more well rounded - quite happy with it.

I might try tomo a slightly finer grind to get into 30sec or so.


----------

